# Is there a difference between System32 and system32 ?



## tyh (Sep 18, 2007)

checking the security for svchost on the web i came up with :

The svchost.exe file is located in the folder C:\Windows\System32. In other cases, svchost.exe is a virus, spyware, trojan or worm!

i have several instances of svchost running on my computer, one has the capitalized version of the address and 5 others use system32. is this important?
i have system and system32 folders in my windows folder, both without capitalisation . if i 'view folder' in security task manager software on the capitalised occurance of svchost i get a windows explorer open showing the capitalised version of System32 in the address bar.

do i need to worry about this?


----------



## mattyjonesuk (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont think you have anything wrong, svchost.exe is a standard process. What the site was telling you is that sometimes virus's appear as svchost.exe to confuse you so you dont delete it. Update your virus checker... use a free one if neccessary like AVG free and run a full scan if you are still concerned.

Hope that helps,
Matt


----------



## tyh (Sep 18, 2007)

i understand that, but is the capitalisation of system in the address string important? both versions reference the same folder but still id like to be sure.


----------



## joanneld1 (Jun 29, 2006)

my computer has trojan horse and i can not get it out of my pc i have down loaded spy bot and all the other well known sp- ware to get the virus out of my pc can any one please help!!!


----------



## joanneld1 (Jun 29, 2006)

my friend has trojan or worm on his pc he has tried all different anti virus soft ware like spy--bot norton - but nothing will shift it. i want to put a Balkan router on it because we have a laptop now but will it get the virus as well. can some one help me please !!!!


----------



## mattyjonesuk (Sep 18, 2007)

Firstly, the capitalisation should not make a difference at all. Although if you have just an odd one then i would try scanning it.

Also, if you do have a worm, trojan or virus.. try a few things. Firstly, go through all your programs and delete any programs that look suspisious like search programs or adverts.. if you are not sure then search them in google to see what they do.

Then download avg free version and scan with that.. make sure it is up to date and that should pull out anything like that. Also install windows defender, it is a good free program that should get rid of anything that AVG left behind.

As far as putting a router on, as long as you have windows firewall running and the firewall on your router, as well as a decent anti virus and anti spam program as mentioned above. No virus's should get through that. I wouldnt worry about installing a network if you take those measures.

And for reference.. i wouldnt touch norton. The best are the ones ive mentioned...

Let me know how that goes.

Matt


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

In Windows file naming conventions, it makes NO difference whatsoever as to whether a filename is capitals or lowercase. Ergo, "System32" is the same filename as "system32" (& for that matter, it's also the same as "sYsTeM32" or "SyStEm32" - doesn't make a bit of difference to your computer.)

The above information is from Microsoft, the horse's mouth so to speak.

As for using a router, by all means DO SO! Even a NAT router offers far better inbound protection than does any software firewall. And, if you are truly paranoid, get a router than includes a firewall, SPI, etc.


----------

